# How long did it take you to conceive after miscarriage?



## aimiB

Hello all.......

I had a miscarriage last Wednesday. I have read a lot about being the most fertile the month after miscarriage as your body is already ready for pregnancy and I have also read about a lot of people becoming pregnant before their first AF but my question is......

How long did it take you to get pregnant in the first place before
Miscarriage?

It took me and DH nearly 2 years to achieve this pregnancy so I haven't got much hope of concieving again so quickly. All I can think is it's going to be another 2 years before we get blessed with another chance!

So I need some hope really. Has anyone struggled to get pregnant, miscarried and the got pregnant again quickly or if it took years the first time will it take years again?

:-(

Please give me some advise.

Xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello
I am 18 weeks pregnant. This is my 3rd pregnancy since september 2011. 1st miscarriage was 5 weeks, 2nd was at 7 weeks...... this time I got pregnant straight away. No period between. I ovulated on cd20 instead of 14-17 as normal then got a BFP 9 days later. 28 days after my miscarriage. My doc told me it was ok to start straight away and that sometimes you are more fertile after misarriage as body has started to prepare for pregnancy already.

I am really sorry you're having a hard time. I feel for you. Good luck and hope you get your sticky BFP soon:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommy0629

I'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

My first pregnancy ended in miscarriage and I got pregnant with my son 2 months later (so, before second af after the miscarriage). That pregnancy was perfectly normal and I have a healthy 7 year old.

We didn't struggle to conceive the first time though, so I can't help you out there.


----------



## miss cakes

im really sorry for your loss hun :( ive also heard quite alot that its really easy to get pregnant after a miscarriage but i dont know from experience however it took me three yrs to conceive my daughter but i got pregnant after just one miss hap this time so dont think because it took that long last time it will this time it could easily happen really quick for you this time round x


----------



## Twinkie210

I didn't have diagnosed fertility issues (besides a shorter LP and low progesterone) and it took us about 6 months to conceive after our miscarriage, but it took us 6 months to conceive the one we lost too.


----------



## Abitheblue

hello, first of all so sorry to hear about your loss. :-(

I did not have a miscarriage as such but had an ectopic pregnancy that resulted in my right tube being removed. Long story short, i was previously married and me and my ex tried for 2 years without success, due to problems with me and my bits.

With my new OH (been with him for 6 years now) i was always wondering if we would conceive following what i had been thought with ex-husband. We started trying last jan, and in July we got a BFP, only to be rushed to hospital 2 days later with my ectopic :-(. Words cannot describe how i felt.

They advised that we should not try for 3 months after that as I was more likely to miscarry due to my womb etc etc recovering. so as soon as October came we started again, we were on our last try in Feb (after which we were going to pay for IVF as i am 36 and still have my past problems in my head) when we got our BFP!!!!

So far so good and I am nearly 21 weeks, i never ever ever thought I would be pregnant and to be honest if i am having a normal day (no aches or pains) i forget i am as I have not yet got 100% attached just in case this one also gets taken away from me.

I know a few people who have also had miscarriages and they too were given the advice not to try for 3 months. But I know what you mean, we were tempted to try straight away but we waited as we wanted to give the next try the best possible chance.... plus i would never have forgiven myself if we did get a BFP and then had a miscarriage.

So keep going, try and stay positive as it can happen and does... I am proof of that!

sending you lots of love.
xxx


----------



## Toots4

Sorry about your loss hun. I miscarried in August 2010 and got my BFP on 17th September 2010 with no period in between, I now have an amazing 13 month old xx


----------



## ruby09

I'm so so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I m/c at 11 weeks in December (it took us 10 months to conceive) and then got pregnant again 3 months later on our first try. I was shocked as i figured it would take another 10 months. I do recommend following your doctors advice on how long to wait to try again, as I think the body needs a little time to heal. However it may not take you as long to conceive the next time around. Best of luck to you.


----------



## aliss

I'm sorry :hugs:

It certainly helped for me. I MC'd at 9-10 weeks in November '11 and got pregnant with twins in January '12


----------



## hercfreak

It took us just short of a year to fall pregnant the first time. I had my miscarriage in October 2011 and fell pregnant with this one in Feb 2012.


----------



## pink80

Sorry for your loss :hugs:

This is my third pregnancy after 2 mmc. It took us 6 months to conceive the first time, the second time it took 2 months (although we waited for first AF before trying), with this pregnancy my OH wouldn't TTC for about 5 months after the MC but when we started TTC we fell straight away

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Conceived 3rd cycle and mc at 5 weeks, we were told we could try again straight away but didn't 'try' just ntnp for a month as we were getting married and I didn't want the pressure. Conceived again (with no period in between) but immediately lost at 4+2 was told it was a chemical. That was April last year and I got my bfp in February this year so I had 9 cycles in between. If they have said you can try again straight away then go for it if you feel up to it! Good luck xxx


----------



## brittybird

I'm so sorry about your loss. It took me 6 months to get pregnant the first time, and miscarried at 7 weeks. Then it took me 6 months to get pregnant again, but sadly had a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks. I had the MMC in December 2011, and found out I was pregnant with this lil babe in March 2012. It only took 1 month because my doctors told me to wait until Feb. to try again. I only had 1 period in-between the loss and this pregnancy. I've taught myself to never ever give up on what I want. Good luck!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I am very sorry for your recent loss. It is very discouraging to be in your position, but there is always hope. 

When we TTC for 2nd child, I conceived on first try. I had a MMC at 12 weeks, but got pregnant again 2 months later. We chose to wait that 2 months in order for me to heal from my D&C and pinpoint my O date. We got it obviously, and now I'm back at 21 weeks. 

Good luck. Use Fertility Friend website if you don't already


----------



## Leliana

Sorry for your loss, thinking of you xxx

I conceived after my first month TTC but miscarried between 5 and 6 weeks. After that it took a further 3 months to conceive the baby I am currently pregnant with. However, the month we conceived this time around also happened to be the first month we used OPKs and I ovulated far later in my cycle than I thought I would. Therefore, I think we may have been able to do it sooner if I we had BD'd on the right dates on the earlier months. I think we got mega lucky the first time!


----------



## sbl

Sorry for your loss hun. I got pregnant after 2 years ttc in Dec but it sadly ended in mc at 7 weeks. Got pg again in April. Best of luck hun xx


----------



## vixxen

So sorry for your loss:hugs:
My first pregnancy ended at 6 weeks 4 days,it the took me 9 months of NTNP to conceive again.
This was back in '99 and i was 18:cry:


----------



## MommaDucky

I've lost 5 and each one was different. After the first and second we didn't try right away.After my 3rd it took about 6 months of active trying, after my fourth it took 8 months, and after my fifth it took 3 weeks. I wish you luck, all my losses were 5-7wks.


----------



## akire01

I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks 5 days naturally. I got pregnant the 2nd time we had sex after the miscarriage (they tell you to wait 2 weeks, so I got pregnant 2 weeks and 1 day after the miscarriage). Good luck!


----------



## Feronia

I had a miscarriage in July 2011 at 7 weeks and then didn't try to conceive until November of 2011. I fell pregnant again in December 2011 and miscarried at 5 weeks. I then fell pregnant again 2 cycles later in March 2012 -- so far so good at almost 16 weeks! 

Best of luck on your next pregnancy, and my condolences about your previous losses.


----------



## dfavbaby

This is my 3rd pregnancy since May 11'

First took me 1 year to concieve 
second took about 3 months
And this one took 2 months.

Hope ur next one is a sticky bean:)


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

I had a loss at 14w2d, and that baby took me and OH 10 months to concieve that baby. It took us 3 months the 2nd time around. 

BUT what i found interesting is that because things were taking a while the first time round, a tried macaroot capsules, just to help balance my hormones to give me the best chance at concieving. That month i fell pregnant. After our loss, i tried macaroot again in the 3rd month, and that resulted in my current pregnancy! So even though it happened quicker the 2nd time round, I do believe it was helped by the macaroot...just thought id let you know, if you havent heard of it. Goodluck :hugs:


----------



## aimiB

Wow, thanks everyone for your responses! You have all given me hope and everyone of your posts you either got pregnant quicker the second time round or it took the same amount of time so I've got my fingers crossed.  positive thinking from now on! It's normally the 2WW that seems to take forever but this time it's waiting for my OV too!


Thanks again
Xx


----------



## Shell_bell

Sorry to hear of your loss.

I took 12 months to conceive my daughter, then 6 months when we started ttc no. 2. I miscarried at 8 weeks but then fell pregnant first cycle after that so its definitely possible!

Good luck hun, I hope it happens quickly for you if thats what you want xxxx


----------



## Stinkerbell

so sorry for your loss,if you need to talk at all just pm me xx

i miscarried on feb 2nd this year and we tried straight away to get pregnant and i got my bfp 4 weeks later. Im now 21 weeks pregnant with a little boy :) 

wishing you lots of luck and baby dust xx


----------



## Lucyjo81

Sorry for your loss :hugs:

I had a miscarriage at 9 weeks in January this year, waited two weeks, dtd and got pregnant straight away. I'm now growing a healthy rainbow baby :). 

xx


----------



## Camlet

aimiB said:


> Hello all.......
> 
> I had a miscarriage last Wednesday. I have read a lot about being the most fertile the month after miscarriage as your body is already ready for pregnancy and I have also read about a lot of people becoming pregnant before their first AF but my question is......
> 
> How long did it take you to get pregnant in the first place before
> Miscarriage?
> 
> It took me and DH nearly 2 years to achieve this pregnancy so I haven't got much hope of concieving again so quickly. All I can think is it's going to be another 2 years before we get blessed with another chance!
> 
> So I need some hope really. Has anyone struggled to get pregnant, miscarried and the got pregnant again quickly or if it took years the first time will it take years again?
> 
> :-(
> 
> Please give me some advise.
> 
> Xxx

First of all im sorry for your loss :hugs: I got pregnant before I got AF after my mmc. We tried for nearly 2 years for the one we lost to so was quite shocked to fall pregnant so quick I was expecting it to take just as long if not longer to concieve again as it also took us quite long to conceive our DD! So you never know you might manage to fall quickly this time as I definately believe we are super fertile after a miscarriage. Good luck I really hope you get your bfp very soon! xx


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm really sorry for your loss :( 
I fell pregnant 1st cycle first time round, only to have an ectopic and tube removed. Then we waited 6 months (for reasons other than medical) before trying again, it took us 16months of trying to get me pregnant again and only after a lay, dye and drill... I hope it's much quicker for you :)


----------



## smiller1404

Sorry for your loss hunny xx its the hardest thing ive had to go thru.

I had two back to back. First in nov, had period december, pregnant again in january, lost at the end of january, spotting february, pregnant at the first of march. So im on average every second month lol if it happened again, id be waiting probably 3 to 6 months before trying again. Its important to let your body heal. I didnt wait after the surgery the first time which is believed to be the cause of the second.


----------



## MrsEngland

It took me 18 months to fall pregnant with my first.

Then with the one I miscarried I fell pregnant in the first cycle of trying unfortunately we lost the baby at 10 weeks gestation. I lost them on the 5th february this year and on the 13th march we found out we were pregnant with this baby now, so I guess I fell pregnant 3 weeks after I lost the other baby.


----------



## Cypress

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

It took us 7 months to get our first BFP, which resulted in a (missed) miscarriage in first tri. (I should mention that the doctors had told us that we had a virtually nil chance of getting pregnant, because they diagnosed me with advanced diminished ovarian reserve....) Then we got preg 2 months after that, sadly that too was an mmc in first tri. Then we got preg 2 months after that - and we are currently 23 weeks with this peanut!

After the mmc's I was so distraught, and just wanted to speed things up (I was turning 40) so I used everything I could - pre-conception vitamins (for me and OH), 1tsp maca powder/day (me and OH), Preseed sperm-friendly lubricant, Soft-Cups (to hold the swimmers inside for longer) and the Sperm Meets Egg Plan (SMEP) (and low-dose aspirin after getting this BFP). There are threads on BnB on most of these, but if you have any questions feel free to PM me.

Wishing you the best of luck for your next BFP and forever baby to come along v soon x


----------



## greenpear

I'm sorry about your loss :hugs:

It took us a year to conceive 1st time and I MC but got pregnant right away (no period in between) and was really surprised that it happened so quickly because we actually wanted to wait 1 cycle but slipped up once and I guess that was the magic day. As you can see I'm about to have her.

Good luck and I hope you'll conceive soon with a forever baby :dust:


----------



## mrswichman

I had a miscarriage last year in june and got a positive in august before i got a a proper :af: But turned out chemical...then again in jan this year got a positive and turned out chemical...conceived our little man like 6 days after the chemical positive in jan.


----------



## Starfish

I had a miscarriage in Sept 2009, and fell pregnant with my daughter straight after, no period in between. I had 2 miscarriages before this pregnancy, and each time I became pregnant with only 1 period in between.


----------



## KeriEloise

hello. firstly sorry for your loss :hugs:
i started miscarrying feb16th 2012 with my first pregnancy but fell pregnant with second middle of march 2012 :)
ive heard that miscarriage does indeed make you more fertile so good luck hun!


----------



## Bay

First I'd like to say I am so sorry for your loss. I wish you a quick recovery emotionally and physically :hugs:

1. With my first pregnancy it took us 12 months to conceive our son.
2. With my second pregnancy, it took us about 5 cycles to conceive after I got my first period since giving birth (I was breastfeeding so I didn't have my first period until DS was about 14 months old). Unfortunately, I lost that pregnancy at five weeks and passed everything naturally at home. This was in Feb 2012.
3. With this pregnancy, I fell pregnant after one cycle of AF following the miscarriage, and got my BFP in April 2012. 

Unless there is a medical reason to delay conception, I don't think it would necessarily take you the same length of time to conceive subsequent pregnancies. In my case, it certainly happened faster. 

All the best.


----------



## tish76

So sorry for your loss Aimi.

I too was told that you were particularly fertile the first few months after a loss - something about your body being in baby mode.

In our case we took about 4/5 months to fall pregnant with our second baby only to find out that we'd suffered a mmc at out 12 week scan. I had a d&c followed by my period about 5 weeks later in December, and a chemical pregnancy in the January (positive hpts followed by period a week late). Then in the February we fell pregnant again and are currently 21weeks along. 

I hope that the fertile after a loss theory holds true for you as well and you fall pregnant with your forever baby very soon. In the meantime be kind to yourself and take the time to grieve your loss.

Hugs x


----------



## AmberDW

Had miscarriage in dec 2011 and got pregnant 3 to 4 months later..i got bfp on april15


----------



## Babybee5

Hi sorry to hear your having trouble me and my OH had been trying for nearly 2 years when I fell pregnant in January I m/c at just 5 weeks I fell pregnant 2 weeks later but sadly that was etopic resulting in my left tube being removed and doctors telling me my right tube was completely blocked and that if I wanted more children I would need ivf but should just settle for the 3 I had needless to say I was devestated and went into a massive downward spiral ( I drank alot and was depressed) anyway I managed to fall pregnant a week after ( I know I shouldn't of been having sex ) but this baby is happy and healthy good luck xxx


----------



## babyjo

It took us 12 months/ 16 menstral cycles to fall pregnant the first time. Then mc around Christmas 2011.... It took two months to fall again ( we weren't trying and hardly bd because I had to have surgery). There is no doubt that for my body my mc increased my fertility!!!!!

Good luck. x


----------



## Meachy

Hi hun I'm sorry for your loss.

It took us 8 months to catch again


----------



## jellybean90

I had a miscarriage the 1st week of January this year at approx 6/7 weeks pregnant. I got my 2nd BFP 1st Feb!! So I got pregnant straight away as I am now 26 weeks pregnant :). It would have meant I concieved between 14th-22nd Jan. Good luck & im sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Miss_Manda

Im 31 now, but back when i was in my early 20's i had a miscarriage with a boyfriend at that time. Me and my hubby decided we are now ready for a baby so we started ttc a few months ago. I found out I was pregnant on June 30th but i started spotting a few days ago at first it was very little and i was told not to worry and that it happens often however yesterday morning i seen fresh blood and had cramping and backpain. Me and hubby went to ER yesterday morning and sadly ... another miscarriage. They say everything happens for a reason... what that reason is, ive yet to learn. Its so cruel 1 minute ur celebrating and so happy the next minute its just gone. I am so glad to hear that you ladies are pretty far in to your pregnancies I hope to be there 1 day too.


----------



## chistiana

Hi. So sorry for your loss. I just wanted to share my story too and hope it might give you some hope. I had a mmc at 11w+1 and d&c. Got pg after 2 months but mc again and had another d&c. Got pg after 25 days, before af arrived and delivered my perfectly healthy girl about 2 months ago. Dont lose hope and get down to business, i think it is true that you re over fertile after a mc.good luck, i really hope you get you rainbow soon


----------



## Islander

it took me 3 cycles, got preg, miscarried, then 3 cycles, got preg again...im 24 weeks pregnant...sorry to hear your sad news and i hope you are blessed again really soon!xxx


----------

